# Online parts



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Hey Guys

Looking to get a couple of Chevrolet parts for the SRi-V.
Specifically the Chev ECOTEC 1.4 plastic enginecover 55 568 393.
Arethere any preferred online suppliers in the US or Canada??

I tried PFYC, but no joy with the above item.
Has anyone used the "Buy GM Parts Worldwide" site?
Cheers
Mark


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

For specific GM parts like that, gmpartsdirect.com is the cheapest place I know. I'm not familiar with PFYC, but the part number you supplied above will not work at gmpartsdirect unless you take out the spaces between the numbers. 
[h=2]55568393 - EMBLEM[/h] 








*GM PART #* 55568393 
*CATEGORY:* Engine Fuel Intake Manifold 
*PACK QTY:* 1
*CORE CHARGE:* $0.00


 
List Price:*$10.53*Price:$6.12


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

+1 for gmpartsdirect.com. Detailed diagrams and all, much like our dealership parts departments. Very helpful.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

+2 on gmpartsdirect.com! I order lots stuff from there!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

www.gmpartsDirect.com. Drill down into 2012 Chevrolet Cruze LT Engine. It's the only part on one of the 7 diagrams. Unfortunately I can't figure out how to get the actual part number. The other thing you need to be aware of is that GMPartsDirect may not ship to Austrialia.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

UpstateNYBill said:


> For specific GM parts like that, gmpartsdirect.com is the cheapest place I know. I'm not familiar with PFYC, but the part number you supplied above will not work at gmpartsdirect unless you take out the spaces between the numbers.
> *55568393 - EMBLEM*
> 
> 
> ...


has anybody tried to order something from them and get charged like 100 bucks handling charge. I tried to order the rs lower grill once and the cost ended up being in the hundreds because of the handling charge. 

ordered it elsewhere but that is the only place I have seen such an outragous handling charge.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I spec'd all the parts needed to install a spare tire this evening and had a $62 shipping & handling fee. I find it interesting that gmpartsdirect.com didn't even ask for my zip code before computing shipping. Off to see my dealership's parts manager tomorrow.


----------



## cruze16ls (May 4, 2012)

I can't find the a-pillar cover on gm parts direct , do you know where can I searching for?


----------



## Ralli (Sep 25, 2012)

What's wrong with our engine cover? LOL


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I lloked at buying plugs there and the plugs cost @$30 and the shipping was @$25. I bought them from Rock Auto instead. @$30 shipped. I wonder what if any business they do. Unless they ship free to dealers or something like that. I went to the dealer and I got the same line price of the plugs and shipping.?!?!?


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

obermd said:


> I spec'd all the parts needed to install a spare tire this evening and had a $62 shipping & handling fee. I find it interesting that gmpartsdirect.com didn't even ask for my zip code before computing shipping. Off to see my dealership's parts manager tomorrow.


GMPartsDirect.com is a subsidiary of Flow Chevrolet located in Florida. They are specifically an internet parts warehouse. They have no phone staff nor do they operate a parts counter.They offer much lower prices but it is the shipping and handling charges the pay for the overhead of operating that business. They have pre designated prices for what it will cost to ship the item to you. So that is why they're shipping charges are so much higher. Sometimes I buy from them because it is cheaper, and other times I will go to the dealership because it is cheaper. It all depends upon what you are buying.



Sent from my DROID3


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I walked into my dealership yesterday afternoon and pulled my credit card and the GMPartsDirect parts/price sheet out. Told the guy at the parts counter that if he could come close I would rather buy from the dealership. GMPartsDirect ended up about 20% cheaper for the parts and delivery, but by buying them at my dealership I know that if there's a problem they'll take care of me. Turns out both GMPartsDirect and I had missed one critical part, even after I had told them what I was doing. I'm bought my ECO MT (mfg date Oct 11) a birthday present - a rubber donut.


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

It'sinteresting to read what people have to say about GM/Direct.
After sending them an email, I have confirmed they do ship to Aus, however.

When placing aninternational order, the onlymethod of payment accepted is certified cashier'scheck or money order with USfunds. All parts that are shipped internationallyare non returnable, nonexchangable, and non refundable. Substitutions are notallowed either. We do notaccept international Paypal accounts or credit cardsor wire transfers.

There must be an easier option out therefor us living on the other side of the planet.

Ralli
I'd just prefer to have the Chev logo on the engine, than the Holden Lion.
It makes it a little unique in Aus I guess. Maybe the same reason the guys in the US like the SRi-V badges..
We may need to setup an international exchange program through cruzetalk. Just a thought.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Aussie SRi-V said:


> It'sinteresting to read what people have to say about GM/Direct.
> After sending them an email, I have confirmed they do ship to Aus, however.
> 
> When placing aninternational order, the onlymethod of payment accepted is certified cashier'scheck or money order with USfunds. All parts that are shipped internationallyare non returnable, nonexchangable, and non refundable. Substitutions are notallowed either. We do notaccept international Paypal accounts or credit cardsor wire transfers.
> ...


If they swap i will trade you mine from my 1.4 eco

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Silverls
Hey, that maybe an option, but we don't the the eco over here. I'd have to do a little research..


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I thinkg silverls was offering to swap the Chevy bowtie from his Eco.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Aussie. My engine cover plate simply says ECOTEC with a chevy symbol. Is this the part you are talking about? 


Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

